

WaveSandbox.com: Federate This - genieyclo
http://googlewavedev.blogspot.com/2009/11/wavesandboxcom-federate-this.html
Since Google Wave Federation Day, there have been a number of developments:<p><pre><code>    * The Google Wave Conversation Model Spec (draft) was published to provide more clarity to implementors of the spec
    * The FedOne client was updated to the new model spec and now displays character by character updates
    * Echoey the agent was built to help you experiment with developing your own wave provider</code></pre>
======
rufo
Does Wave allow for the same separation between protocol and client as e-mail?

E.g., could Mozilla/Apple/Microsoft/GNOME each write a Wave client that can
use Google's Wave server (or any Wave server for that matter)?

(Apologies if this is a basic question, I haven't dug through all the
developer documentation as of yet...)

~~~
ryandvm
Yes. That's the idea. What Google has open sourced so far has been a
federation backend and a text client. As far as I'm aware there is only one
other graphical client interface at this time called PyGoWave I think.

------
mrshoe
How long does Google expect us all to keep working with them to turn Wave into
what it is some day supposed to become? They've already burned through _a ton_
of hype. Now this:

> _Please keep in mind that things are early, and there will still be many
> changes, so your feedback is important._

That's a lot to ask of people _after_ a hugely hyped launch. I'm starting to
feel like Google will still be asking me to try out buggy previews/betas of
Wave 3 years from now. I can already sense that even many in the HN crowd have
stopped caring.

"Release early, release often" works for startups, but it doesn't work well
for big companies who are in the spotlight. Wave is incredibly ambitious and a
monumental effort. With all of these early launches, I don't think users will
stick with it long enough to get it past the beta stage.

~~~
olefoo
You're looking at it wrong. Think of the Google Wave group as being a startup
_within_ google.

And also remember that only a small fraction of Google users have heard of
Google Wave. It only looms large in the geekosphere, where the plugged in
people who look at every new thing and have an opinion about it, live. In the
rest of the world it's about as interesting as Knol.

My own take is that the wave protocol is very interesting from a technical
standpoint, but that it has yet to find it's audience from business/UX
standpoint. And I'm glad that Google wants to fund work in this area.

------
zandorg
I'm on Wave and it's really slow. There's this weird artificial scrollbar tab
and it's 10x slower than a normal scrollbar. I hope it gets sped up a bit.
Also, a native client makes more sense than chucking a ton of crap in a
browser window.

------
genieyclo
Introductory docs for diving right in: <http://code.google.com/p/wave-
protocol/wiki/Installation>

